# Cogs & Gears



## Rhyolith (21 Apr 2017)

I am under the impression that cogs are teeth on gears, while gears refer to a wheel with cogs (teeth) on it. Is this correct?


----------



## NazNomad (21 Apr 2017)

COG - one of the tooth-like parts around the edge of a wheel in a machine that fits between those of a similar wheel, causing both wheels to move... also cogwheel a wheel with cogs around its edge, used to turn another wheel or part in a machine.

GEAR - a device, often consisting of connecting sets of wheels with teeth (= points) around the edge.


----------

